# Planning for Canada PR Where to start?



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Friends

I'm planning to get a Canadian PR. 

I'm planning to move as a skilled worker. I have 8 years of IT experience and I already have the IELTS score to get required points.

When I checked the website the new policy is not yet published.

When is it expected to publish.

And is there a guideline as to what all to do to get PR


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

The new list is due to be published in May. IT was removed from the list a few years ago and is not expected to be back as Canada can staff it's IT needs internally at the moment. In order in emigrate, you will need a job offer from a company with a LMO to employ you as a foreign worker.


----------



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> The new list is due to be published in May. IT was removed from the list a few years ago and is not expected to be back as Canada can staff it's IT needs internally at the moment. In order in emigrate, you will need a job offer from a company with a LMO to employ you as a foreign worker.


My wife is a dentist with Bachelors degree and she has 3+ years work experience.

What are the chances of Dentists?


----------



## rose4rose (Feb 27, 2013)

Friends 

Once the govt will publish the occupation list what all need to be done to apply for PR?


----------

